# Uber Android Driver App - Do NOT do it!!!



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Please folks, under NO circumstances return your iPhone in exchange for them loading the Android Beta app on your own phone at this point in time. There are potentially big risks for you in doing this, due to technical reasons. Without going into software testing stages and processes, I offer you an analogy. Every part of this analogy is correct:

You operate a pizza delivery business. The only vehicles you can use to do your job are either (a) the company car your boss currently supplies to you or (b) a company van that your boss would supply to you in exchange for the car. For the purposes of the analogy, no other vehicle can be used by you to do the job.

Your boss charges you $10 per week to use the car. However, your boss will give you the van for free.

You get to choose - either you keep using the car you are currently using, or you return it in exchange for the van. You cannot have both.

You know that:

- without a working vehicle, you cannot do your job. No vehicle means no income.
- a vehicle which works only some of the time, or has major problems, means that you may lose some work by not being able to deliver as many pizzas.
- your current car is reliable. It may have a few minor quirks from time to time, but you know that you will be able to use it just about all day every day to deliver pizzas.

You are curious about the van, as it would mean not having to spend $10 per week on the car. So you ask your boss some questions.

You - "How reliable is the van going to be for me?"

Boss - "Don't know. We haven't tested it fully yet. In fact, we're going to use you to test it for us!"

You - What guarantee can you give me that the van will work properly for me? That I will be able to drive it all day every day without major problems?

Boss - None whatsoever!

You - And I can't keep the car with me to fall back on immediately in case of problems with the van?

Boss - Nope!

You - "So the van might break down on me?"

Boss - "Yeah, maybe! It may have big problems that'll mean you can't deliver as many pizzas per day. Or maybe no pizzas at all. Who knows!? Maybe it'll just have little problems, like the windows not rolling down. But you'd still be able to work with problems like that. Just not as easily or as comfortably. Or... maybe the van won't have any problems at all! Wouldn't that be great!?

You - But if the van did turn out to have problems which meant I couldn't work as much, or not at all, I could lose money. Will you reimburse me if that happens?

Boss - Yep, you could. And nope, we won't!

You - How long will I have to wait to get the car back if the van doesn't work properly and I want to return it?

Boss - We haven't released that information!

You - What will be the process for me getting the car back from you?

Boss - We haven't released that information!

The choice is yours - car or van. Of course, the car is the iPhone and the van is the new not-fully-tested Android app. Which would you choose?

Let some other mugs test the Android app for them, and get it for yourself when and only when it has been proven that it is functional and reliable.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Please folks, under NO circumstances return your iPhone in exchange for them loading the Android Beta app on your own phone at this point in time. There are potentially big risks for you in doing this, due to technical reasons. Without going into software testing stages and processes, I offer you an analogy. Every part of this analogy is correct:
> 
> You operate a pizza delivery business. The only vehicles you can use to do your job are either (a) the company car your boss currently supplies to you or (b) a company van that your boss would supply to you in exchange for the car. For the purposes of the analogy, no other vehicle can be used by you to do the job.
> 
> ...


I understand your analogy. One question, do you know if anyone has used the Android driver app, and is it problematic?


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

In my personal experience you do NOT HAVE to turn in the Uber phone when you get the app installed on your personal phone. 

Why do we even call these things phones anymore? The thing I do on it the least is talk.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

If I miss at least 2 calls a week by switching from a dedicated uber phone to my android because of doing other things while being offered a trip, then it's ****ing stupid.

Here is a professional approach to this situation:
uber phone is for uber; your phone is for porn and talking to your mom.
End of the story.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I was at one point using the beta apps for Uber (the rider app), RaceChrono, GrooveIP, Facebook, Facebook Messenger, Twitter, Yelp, Snapchat (well, I had it, I wouldn't say I actually used it), and probably some others. It's a risk worth taking.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Please folks, under NO circumstances return your iPhone in exchange for them loading the Android Beta app on your own phone at this point in time. There are potentially big risks for you in doing this, due to technical reasons. Without going into software testing stages and processes, I offer you an analogy. Every part of this analogy is correct:


You lost me at "under NO circumstances...".


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Why so long-winded and dramatic though? Lol


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I understand your analogy. One question, do you know if anyone has used the Android driver app, and is it problematic?


That's 2 questions, not one. Doh!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> Why so long-winded and dramatic though? Lol


They also asked that about War and Peace. Some questions have no answer.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> You lost me at "under NO circumstances...".


Perfect! Can you tell us your Android phone model and how you get on with the testing please.


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

It is a make vs. buy decision.......it costs you $10 per week[ fee collected by Uber] to "buy" - yet the cost is unknown/unlimited under the "make" choice which potentially impacts your personal equipment, time, money and convenience. This is a case where the $10 fee perhaps is is a valid firewall of protection from corrupting and wasting your own resources.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

H


Sean O'Gorman said:


> I was at one point using the beta apps for Uber (the rider app), RaceChrono, GrooveIP, Facebook, Facebook Messenger, Twitter, Yelp, Snapchat (well, I had it, I wouldn't say I actually used it), and probably some others. It's a risk worth taking.


Hmm.... I don't see that those apps are business tools used to generate income. But as you seem to live life on the edge risking all with so many apps, caution be damned!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Seinfeld said:


> In my personal experience you do NOT HAVE to turn in the Uber phone when you get the app installed on your personal phone.
> 
> Why do we even call these things phones anymore? The thing I do on it the least is talk.


San Diego driver... No wait, I can't say it.... support (hahahaha ROFL) states that it's either or.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

O


Tommyo said:


> It is a make vs. buy decision.......it costs you $10 per week[ fee collected by Uber] to "buy" - yet the cost is unknown/unlimited under the "make" choice which potentially impacts your personal equipment, time, money and convenience. This is a case where the $10 fee perhaps is is a valid firewall of protection from corrupting and wasting your own resources.


 I can't find a data package with sufficient data for less than $43.33 per month anyway.


----------



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

You guys need to do stand-up comedy, I'm literally over here crying from laughing so hard!!!


----------



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

I for one can't wait to download the app on my android phone, I don't Uber every week (Just came off a 3 month hiatus.). I was $70 in the hole when I logged back on to accept rides. I already have an unlimited data plan on my phone, and it doubles as my wi-fi at home, and everywhere else. I don't want to give Uber another damn dime!!!


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

elelegido said:


> O
> 
> I can't find a data package with sufficient data for less than $43.33 per month anyway.


Walmart $30 T-Mobile Prepaid Plan
5GB 4G Data (Unlimited 3G), Unlimited Texts, 100 Minutes


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Walmart $30 T-Mobile Prepaid Plan
> 5GB 4G Data (Unlimited 3G), Unlimited Texts, 100 Minutes


Thanks


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Mika said:


> I for one can't wait to download the app on my android phone, I don't Uber every week (Just came off a 3 month hiatus.). I was $70 in the hole when I logged back on to accept rides. I already have an unlimited data plan on my phone, and it doubles as my wi-fi at home, and everywhere else. I don't want to give Uber another damn dime!!!


I thought it had been a while...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Walmart $30 T-Mobile Prepaid Plan
> 5GB 4G Data (Unlimited 3G), Unlimited Texts, 100 Minutes


My son had this plan, works great and NO Taxes!
Just $30.00/month, paid online, easy.


----------



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

It's a fact that no matter what UBER does never will please everybody expectations.

Here´s a fable that illustrates the concept.

A Man and his son were once going with their Donkey to market.

As they were walking along by its side a countryman passed them and said: 
"You fools, what is a Donkey for but to ride upon?"

So the Man put the Boy on the Donkey and they went on their way. 

But soon they passed a group of men, one of whom said: 
"See that lazy youngster, he lets his father walk while he rides."

So the Man ordered his Boy to get off, and got on himself. 

But they hadn't gone far when they passed two women, one of whom said to the other: 
"Shame on that lazy lout to let his poor little son trudge along."

Well, the Man didn't know what to do, but at last he took his Boy up before him on the Donkey. 

By this time they had come to the town, and the passers-by began to jeer and point at them.

The Man stopped and asked what they were scoffing at.

The men said: 
"Aren't you ashamed of yourself for overloading that poor donkey?"

The Man and Boy got off and tried to think what to do.

They thought and they thought, till at last they cut down a pole, tied the donkey's feet to it, and raised the pole and the donkey to their shoulders. 

They went along amid the laughter of all who met them till they came to Market Bridge, when the Donkey, getting one of his feet loose, kicked out and caused the Boy to drop his end of the pole.

In the struggle the Donkey fell over the bridge, and his fore-feet being tied together he was killed.

"That will teach you," said another old man who had followed them:

"Please all, and you will please none."


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> It's a fact that no matter what UBER does never will please everybody expectations.
> 
> Here´s a fable that illustrates the concept.
> 
> ...


They should have pinged an Uber for the donkey. Or the donkey should have pinged. Or a donkey driving an Uber should have driven them all. I don't know. Hell, my joint's gone out.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2ikxdb

This reddit thread has a link to the Uber Android app. Its not clear if anyone had run the app live during a shift.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

t.uber.com/byod2

that is the android app "beta" link posted on Reddit, worked for me!


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

Loaded the app on my LG G Flex it runs fine along with lyft. No issues at all so far


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

So you guys ignored the OP's apocalyptic warnings and installed the Android app anyway? If the world ends tonight it's all your fault!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> So you guys ignored the OP's apocalyptic warnings and installed the Android app anyway? If the world ends tonight it's all your fault!


I'll find a way to pin it on Uber


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

I think I understand. We have to start delivering pizzas too now?


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I'll find a way to pin it on Uber





DriverJ said:


> I think I understand. We have to start delivering pizzas too now?


Pray for it, pizza drivers make WAY more than Uber drivers!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Pray for it, pizza drivers make WAY more than Uber drivers!


I guarantee it. I had a friend that delivered pizzas as a part-time gig and averaged about $10/hour. That was in the 1980's!!

The tips *WEREN'T* included!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

this topic should be deleted


----------

